# Songbird on FreeBSD



## sramaswamy (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi All,

I've read somewhere that it is possible to run the application 'Songbird' on FreeBSD using linux compatibility layer enabled. Could somebody please detail out the steps? Thanks.


----------



## lyuts (Apr 13, 2009)

Take a look at this
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html


----------



## molander (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anybody have further information on this? It would be great to see a native version of Songbird on FreeBSD. Before we start looking into porting this has anyone started?

Thanks,
-matt


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 9, 2010)

Not related to FreeBSD, but I know OpenSolaris includes Songbird.


----------



## decke (Mar 25, 2010)

A native Songbird port is a lot of work. I've had a deep look into it and have spend some weekends on it just to have a plan on how to actually do it. The biggest problem with Songbird is that they live in their own world. They take libraries and modify them with some random patches and at the end build everything and use it as dependencies so that you actually can build Songbird with them.

So for a native port you have to first make all of their dependencies compile fine on FreeBSD which is a lot of work on its own as it includes things like xulrunner, gstreamer and some codecs. Then you can start with the actual porting of Songbird which is a lot of code too.

To get me right. It is not impossible but you will need an huge amount of time to get it done. If someone is interested in doing it I could offer a few patches and a rough port just to get you started and plan to continue work on this later this year.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 4, 2010)

http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune/ (Songbird drops Linux support)


----------



## ckester (Apr 4, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune/ (Songbird drops Linux support)



Wow.

Doesn't affect me anyway, not being a fan of memory-hogging iTunes-like "music managers", and as a BSD'er I never had Songbird to begin with.  

I use audio/mcplay. (I'm also the maintainer.) :e


----------



## LeFroid (Apr 4, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> http://blog.songbirdnest.com/2010/04/02/songbird-singing-a-new-tune/ (Songbird drops Linux support)



Yeah, I just saw that the other day 

Their last few releases for linux really sucked though, I couldn't even get it to run on my fedora pc


----------



## decke (Apr 5, 2010)

That are sad news but songbird has already lost lots of his usefullnes when they dropped ipod support and replaced it with an itunes dependeny. Now they are really dead for me.


----------

